# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Детские сценарии, игровые блоки и песни от Аллы Евтодьевой >  "Танцевальные обучалочки для малышей"

## aichka

Дорогие друзья!

Когда –то я написала танец *«Танцевальная обучалочка»,* который до сих пор имеет успех у музыкантов  детских садов и студий.  Я разучивала его со своими  ребятами, в игровой форме, обучая их правильно танцевать и держать расстояния между парами в танце, и к своей радости, убедилась, что такой игровой прием  даёт очень хорошие результаты.

Тогда я подумала, что хорошо бы создать целую серию таких танцев для малышей, чтобы, как  и предлагается  в моей книге-пособии,  именно * « УЧИТЬ ТАНЦЕВАТЬ, ИГРАЯ!»*

А *«Танцевальная обучалочка»* и дала название всему диску, потому  что все эти танцы,  так или иначе, в игровой форме обучают детей правильно и красиво танцевать!

Танцы предназначены для детей от ясельного возраста-до среднего. Но вполне вероятно, что протанцовывание этих образных движений поможет и детям старшего возраста лучше понять правила  парного танца и улучшить качество исполнения.

В этих песнях-танцах дети в игровой форме  учатся:
- держать ровный  круг  в хороводе;
- правильно топать ножкой с пружинкой;
- делать  мягкие  перетопы  обеими ногами;
- выставлять ножку на носок и пятку в парах, не сталкиваясь с ножкой соседа;
- правильно держать «лодочку» в парном танце;
- выполнять образные движения игрушек и зверят;
- и самое сложное - держать расстояния в парах в танце по кругу.

Приобретению этого навыка посвящено  несколько танцев в диске.
Расстояния между парами предлагается детям представить  в виде карусели, цветка и эльфов на каждом лепестке;  дорожек между домиками;  ручейков между берегами, на которых танцуют ребята.

Поскольку таких образных ассоциаций и сравнений  в танцах много, то лучше объяснять и показывать эти приемы поэтапно, по очереди,  а не все сразу, чтобы усвоение проходило осознанно и с закреплением танцевальных навыков.

Желаю всем удачи и учить танцевать детей весело, чтобы детям было заниматься интересно! :Tender: 



*Краткий обзор диска*

*
Запрещено к распространению в Интернете. 
Все авторские права защищены.*

*Стоимость комплекта каждого диска- 1500 рублей.
*

*Оплату можно производить:*
*- через пополнение карты тинькофф, номер: 5536  9137 9197 8550*

*- через карту сбербанка:4276 1609 8060 0903*

*или  переводом через смс на номер 900, телефон 961 125 9581*

*После сообщения об оплате в личку или на адрес:* aichka@yandex.ru,
*с указанием ВРЕМЕНИ ОПЛАТЫ и ИМЕНИ ОТПРАВИТЕЛЯ - чтобы не спутать ваш перевод с другим -* , *ссылка на выбранный вами материал будет в тот же день отправлена вам на ваш электронный адрес или в личное сообщение.*

----------

Muzira (13.09.2017), nezabudka-8s (11.09.2017), Valenta (12.09.2017), Vitolda (12.09.2017), говорушка (13.09.2017), Долира (13.09.2017), Ильенко Елена (18.12.2017), Марина Сухарева (17.09.2017), ОльгаЛюрьевна (11.04.2018)

----------


## Инна78

Алла, здравствуйте! Очень хотелось бы приобрести Ваш диск-обучалочку, но как я могу это сделать живя не в России?

----------


## Лада28

Пользуюсь диском, очень нравится! Спасибо большое автору за труд!

----------

aichka (01.02.2022)

----------

